# Fence Facelift



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2013/10/attention-to-detail.html

I finally improved our fence. It was plain black matte and it needed repainting. I finally used the tube of metallic paint to age it and tried my hand at the air mattress inflator-glue gun web gun. As long as the ambient temps are high enough, the homemade web gun works. I need to work on my technique. Now if I could anti-distress the real fence It looks pretty spooky on its own with no help.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your work paid off, it looks good


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow, nice face lift


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

That is exactly how I want ours to look. I am going to spray ours with "stone" spray paint with two different shades, but I need to know where to get those finals?? Are those plastic or metal?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice start on the new pumpkin rot. And I need to get some work done on my fence too. It's the same style as yours except my pipes are all the same length. And if I may suggest I would go with plastic finals, the metal weigh about 1/4 lb each and off balance the fence. When I made some more fence sections I traded out the metal for plastic. That an the plastic are cheaper. Here is where I got the plastic finials from.
http://steel.kingmetals.com/search?w=plastic finials


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really looks nice! I have the same finials on ours but it's just painted with a flat black. I like the rusting technique you did and have that on my list of things to do for this year, (along with 50 other things!)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You do such beautiful work, GF. I always like to see your great ideas and creations.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Really great job on the fencing!*_


----------

